# Dadio's Flood and Drain closet .



## dadio161 (Oct 3, 2010)

I am using a 44" x 84 " closet but I will only be using 44" x 26 " for my growing area .At this point , I just got done slapping on a sloppy coat of flat white paint . A gallon only cost $7 and is enought to repaint 4 times .
I bought a garment rack with a zip up tent to put clothing in so that I will be able to use this closet with a locking door . I have this exact same space on the other side of the closet that will eventually become another grow area . I Just lack the funds for another light system right now .


----------



## dadio161 (Oct 3, 2010)

I next built a PVC stand to hold up my flood table. I used PVC because it is easy to customize and is water proof .


----------



## dadio161 (Oct 3, 2010)

I next mounted a 3/8 " plywood board to help keep the flood table from falling thru the stand . It also helps steady the table to distribute the weight . I used 1 1/4 " PVC pipe that might have been a little over-kill but it will hold anything I out on it .I cut out a small section so that the drain fittings can sit flat .


----------



## dadio161 (Oct 3, 2010)

Here is a pic of the supplies I will be using to assymble the flood and drain system . It is really rather basic .

Reservoir............ 8.00
Sub. Pump........... 20.00
Air Pump............. 10.00
Hoses................ 2.00
Air Stones .......... 10.00
PVC Stand .......... 25.00
2 x 4 Flood Tray ... 50.00
Surge Protector .... 13.00
Timers .............. 20.00
Fans ................ 30.00
GH Nutes ........... 40.00
Rockwool Blocks ... 15.00
______

$ 243.00

This should cover almost everything except for the light set up .


----------



## dadio161 (Oct 3, 2010)

I next set the flood table flat on the stand. I attached a 6" piece of 3/4 " black hose to the overflow fitting . I put this on as a precaution . I wanted to make SURE that the overflow water went back into the reservoir .


----------



## dadio161 (Oct 3, 2010)

Now , I bought a 18 gallon Rubbermaid tub to use as my reservoir . I drilled two 1/4 " holes on one side so that I may put the air tubes for the airstones thru here without having to worry about pinching off . I use two airstones for this size reservoir so that I can keep oxygen in the water and keep the nutes from setteling on the bottom .


----------



## dadio161 (Oct 3, 2010)

I put one airstone on each side of the reservoir and ran hoses thru the holes I just drilled . I next hooked up the hoses to the dual airpump . I set the pump on the box it came in so that the pump is always higher than the airstones so as to prevent any air backing up and filling with water . Again , just another precaution .


----------



## dadio161 (Oct 3, 2010)

Next , I put the submersible pump on the bottom and attach my 1/2" blue hose to the FILL fitting . I made the hose just a little longer than I really needed it so that it is long enough to hold down the pump . Don't want it floating away .


----------



## dadio161 (Oct 3, 2010)

So now here . We are basically finished . All that is left is to plug every thing in and add water to the reservoir .
I start with a power surger that is rated for construction work . That way I know it can handle more amps . I use one of the timers and I plug the submersible pump into that so I can control flood times . I use the other timer to plug in my ballast and control the light cycle . Plug the air pump directly in to the power strip . You want this to always run to keep things stired up . My closet is small so I don't use any exaust vents . I just leave my door open all the way during the day and that is more than enough to keep things moving . I use a oscillating fan and a tower fan to keep a LOT of air moving in there at all times . I run the house air conditioner set at 75 degrees and my closet is always at 80 degrees and 22 percent humidity . I plug both fans directly into the power strip and run both during the day and turn one off at night .


----------



## dadio161 (Oct 3, 2010)

I mounted a 1 x 3 board acorss both sides of the closet screwing into the studs . I did this so that when I mount the closet rod holder, I will screw into wood instead of drywall . Makes things a lot safer .
When I first got my light kit , I bought those yo-yo light hangers because everybody said that was the way to go . My heavy light hood kept falling on one side so I took them back after 15 minutes and bought chains instead .Chains give me more peace of mind . I sure as hell didn't want to wake up one morning and find that lights have fallen and broke a girl . Just saved myself from having a pissed off day . I am not too lazy to take 45 seconds to raise the light by hand .


----------



## dadio161 (Oct 3, 2010)

I next put six prepared blocks with six clones into the tray and cover blocks with block covers . I choose not to hydroton so that I can move the girls around as I see fit . It keeps the cost down and the tray as clean as possible .The roots will only come out of the bottom very little and will air prune themselves . I have never had to trim them and have never had a problem with root rot .


----------



## dadio161 (Oct 3, 2010)

All thats left to do is add the nutrients to the reservoir and set the timers . It's really easy to operate and clean . Timers run the show . You just need to add nutes . Go easy on the nutes at first . As I have found out , you can over feed them and burn them .
Happy Growing !!


----------



## dadio161 (Oct 3, 2010)

As for my light set up , I went with a NEXTGEN 400W/600W electronic ballast . It came with a free starter bulb of my choice . I naturally took a 600W HPS bulb . I use that for flower . I went to Home Depot and purchased a 400W MH bulb for $28 and it works just fine . I know that there are better bulbs out there but I am just learning and am trying to keep costs to a minimum . I did two grows so far and achieved 12 ozs each harvest . I am using a SUNSPOT6 light fixture by Sunleaves . I recommend a aircooled hood to everybody . Makes controlling heat a bit easier . Mine just happened to fall off the back of a truck brand new still in the box .


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Oct 4, 2010)

i think its awesome man, looking forward to the grow


----------



## sourdieseltech (Oct 4, 2010)

*yessssss... you are going to be a happy man before long. trust me young padawon*


----------



## dadio161 (Oct 10, 2010)

Okay , the pics above in entry #12 were from my first grow . I wanted to show how things fit but I was not ready to start my newest grow yet .

I have now started my newest grow as I was able to get some new clones . I like to use clones because they are usually free to me , and I know that they are females . Some day I will start from seeds to get a certain strain , but for now while I am learning , Free clones are the way to start .
When I receive my clones , they are in Rapid Rooter Plugs and planted in a soil mixture in small cups . So , I dump out the soil and I gently rinse off in the sink under running water . There are lot of roots so I try to handle gently . I noticed that a couple clones had a few spider-mites , so I gave all the girls a bath. While I had them in the sink , I used soapy dish soap and hand washed all of them . I washed each one twice making sure to rub the back sides of all the leaves . I used my microscope to check that I got all of that off . I don't want mites in my closet .I have gone in once a day since planting and sprayed them again well with soapy water just in case any got past me . They seem to be looking healthy this morning so I don't think the soapy water had any bad effects on them .
Took a couple pics 15 minutes after planting . I started this grow Thursday evening on the7th . I was able to get 4 girls that are Blue Berry and I also got 2 girls that are PEZ . Let the grow begin !


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 10, 2010)

I'll tag along. Nice setup brah, when I first started out I wanted to do a setup like yours but opted to do dwc instead because it was much cheaper. I like the flood a drain because you can pack the flood table with plants and have a SOG to maximize space and yield. I like the idea of growing a lot of little plants instead of growing a few larger ones.

Peace.


----------



## dadio161 (Oct 10, 2010)

thanks . This is a legal grow and I am limited to 6 plants in a residence in my town . Don't want to push my luck . I eventually plan to stage a mirror system on the other side of the closet so I will have three plants on each side and stagger them to harvest once a month . I first decided to go with this system because I saw a friends grow and was impressed on how easy it is to run . I also need it to fit in my closet so I can have a locking door . This is my third grow and I have already paid for everything , so this grow only cost me $15 to get started for the Rockwool blocks . I have everything else left over from previous grow .


----------



## dadio161 (Oct 10, 2010)

Here are a few pics I snapped this morning . As you can see , the girls are standing up proud and adjusting well to being transplanted and washed . I have some leaves that look damaged from the spider-mites . I have checked them several times and no more mites . The leaves have a little color missing but are standing up healthy otherwise , so I will leave them alone and let nature pick them off . New grow looking a very healthy green .


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 10, 2010)

Looks good and I'm here for the long haul on this one. I read earlier that you used those yoyo's in the past and was not very happy with them. I couldn't agree more I used them as well but I couldn't even get them to work, the braking mechanism wouldn't hold my light in place and I wound up resorting to chains myself. I later found these hangers that work like a charm. It's based on a ratcheting mechanism that locks into place when you raise or lower your light. 

I just thought I would pass along this link so that you could check it out. Also have a look at the video it explains everything.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ProGrip-Rope-Ratchet-Grow-Light-Reflector-Hangers-yoyo_W0QQitemZ250700522744QQcategoryZ42225QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp4340.m263QQ_trkparmsZalgo=SIC&its=I%2BC&itu=UCI%2BIA%2BUA%2BFICS%2BUFI%2BDDSIC&otn=10&pmod=120619871376&ps=63&clkid=5086844607648993611

Peace.


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Oct 10, 2010)

looking good bro


----------



## SupaM (Oct 10, 2010)

Nice clean set up brotha. ATB!


----------



## dadio161 (Oct 15, 2010)

Okay , The girls started showing their female hairs two days ago . I tried to take close up pics but camera won't focus that close with lights on . They are really starting to take off . Everyone spreading roots and feeding once a day .
When I started the grow , I used 5ml/gl of each GH GROW , MICRO , BLOOM . I hand fed the girls from the top using a cup during the normal morning feeding . Just to make sure the roots were getting wet while spreading for the first three days. I then let them feed on a normal watering cycle after that . Everyone doing great .
Last night I changed out the reservoir as today starts week 2 of vegg . I have had a few problems with my first two grows with minor over feeding . I have decided to back off on the nutes a bit and try something different . I have heard a lot of positive things about Lucas Formula and I already have GH nutes on hand . So I added 5ml of micro per gallon and 10ml of bloom per gallon . I left out the Grow formula as it stated . I will top everyday with PH'd water , and change out the reservoir every Friday . I will also continue to water once a day for 15 minutes until the blocks start to feel light late in the day . I just want to keep it simple while trying to learn to read the plant . Like a lot of other new people , I wanted to get the most out of my grow . Giving them more nutes than they need will not make them grow bigger and faster if you don't have a clue . I feel that I need to learn to grow healthy plants all the way thru before I start to try to play with different additives.
Here's a few pics from this morning . I intend to vegg for 4 weeks .


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 15, 2010)

Looking good.


----------



## dadio161 (Oct 15, 2010)

here are a couple pics I was able to take with my Zorb . I also forgot to mention that today I also gave the girls a good bath with a spray bottle of soapy water . I haven't seen any evidence of spider mites but I am trying to be cautious . It's easier to get to all the leaves when they are still short . Gotta stay ahead of this problem .


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Oct 15, 2010)

looking good brother...wow, i didnt know you can get spider mites growing indoors. Are they more attracted to hydro grows? god i love learning new things about this lol...how tall are you plants bud? its hard to tell


----------



## dadio161 (Oct 15, 2010)

NewClosetGrower said:


> looking good brother...wow, i didnt know you can get spider mites growing indoors. Are they more attracted to hydro grows? god i love learning new things about this lol...how tall are you plants bud? its hard to tell


I am fixing a mite problem that came with my clones . When you get free clones , sometimes you get mites . Today the girls are at 5 1/2 inches .


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Oct 15, 2010)

free clones are always good man...how old since seed are they?



dadio161 said:


> I am fixing a mite problem that came with my clones . When you get free clones , sometimes you get mites . Today the girls are at 5 1/2 inches .


----------



## dadio161 (Oct 15, 2010)

these are clones . They started off on their life as a branch . They were cut then rooted to become a plant itself . My friend owns a dispensary so he usually has about 100 clones at any givin time . I just trade cookies .


----------



## dadio161 (Oct 17, 2010)

Today is day 10 . Today I checked on the girls and looked at the bottom of the blocks . All six girls have healthy white roots coming thru the bottom of the blocks . Everything looks good so far . Healthy green leaves are branching off everywhere . The girls are at about 6 " each so I went ahead and topped all of them . I plan to vegg them for another 2 1/2 weeks for a total of four weeks . I am hoping to get to about 18 " in height . They should grow to about 36" to 45 " .


----------



## crystalman (Oct 21, 2010)

looks good my set up will be simaler i got the same tray by the looks of it


----------



## dadio161 (Oct 22, 2010)

Here's a few pics I snapped tonight . The stems are getting thicker and looking like stems instead of branches . The girls now look like small bushes . Two more weeks of vegging at 18/6 and then on to flower . I changed out the reservoir this afternoon as I am trying to change every Friday. I am staying with the Lucas Formula for feeding . Feeding is still at once a day .


----------



## nitrofish (Oct 22, 2010)

Sweeeeet grow bro!!!!!! This is what I'm wanting to do. I see you only paid $50 for the grow tray. Can you share where you found it for that prics?
Thanks


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Oct 23, 2010)

looking good my friend...hey bud i gotta question if you gotta sec...a good friend of mine has done a few outdoor grows, in buckets...he rescently set up his first hydro grow at the same time i started my soil grow... hes got 3 plants and 2 of them are doing "ok" nothing to write home about, but one of them is still at the medium, literally but the roots are growing like crazy, it only has 2 leaves on it, granite there pretty wide but it is getting NO height! hes got all 3 of them under a 50W 4 foot flourescent light and yesterday i went over to his house and wired up 6 23W CFL's, 2 for each plant with the FL...but what i dont understand is why that one plant is still at the medium and the other 2 are doing ok...its been about 6 weeks and my plants are dominating over his..."small bush's" like you said when his are like twigs...hes only using Sensi grow parts A&B..i looked on the back of it and its stats are 20-0-0..so i told him what that means and we decided to throw some MG all purpose plant food into one of the buckets and see what happens (the tiny plant) anyway, thanks man and congrats on the awesome progress


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Oct 23, 2010)

nice setup dadio the plants look great.... what strain/s are you growing?


----------



## SupaM (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice and Bushy plus super clean!! ATB dadio!


----------



## dadio161 (Oct 25, 2010)

thank you . I have four Blueberry , one Pez , and one that was supposed to be Pez but looking more like the Blueberry as the leaves are getting bigger . No complaints for that . I checked the heights today and one plant is at 10 1/2 " and the other 5 are at about 9 1/2 " . I have the lights 8" above the girls . I am trying to wait until thursday for new pics so you can see how much they are growing .
I will try to spend my waiting time trying to design a seperate vegg/clone cabinet . This vegging for four weeks is slowing me down . I don't have any extra money to buy anything right now anyway . Lots-o-time to plan ahead .


----------



## SupaM (Oct 25, 2010)

Take your time brotha! It's lookin' Good!


----------



## Lt. Dan (Oct 25, 2010)

Looking good!

I've got popcorn ready, I'll sub and watch...

Thanks


----------



## dadio161 (Oct 29, 2010)

Here is a few pics I snapped today . Day #22 of vegging . The girls are at about 13 inches . One more week and I will change to a 600W HPS . Everyone is growing well . I am so tempted to change now but I know it will be worth the wait .


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Oct 29, 2010)

are you going to prune the tops again befor/during flower?..they look great by the way.


----------



## dadio161 (Oct 30, 2010)

No , I only top them once . They should get a bit bushier this next week and then explode when I switch over to the 600W HPS on Friday , the 5th . They will fill the closet in no time .


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Oct 30, 2010)

dadio161 said:


> No , I only top them once . They should get a bit bushier this next week and then explode when I switch over to the 600W HPS on Friday , the 5th . They will fill the closet in no time .


kool..do you always top your plants? ... my last grow i pruned/topped all branches up to 3weeks into flower. work well for the more stavia strains cut the stretch down a lil too.


----------



## SinisterLion (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice simple system, I love it, wish I hadn't fell for the hype of pre-built systems, and I'm glad you avoided it, environmental controls, good nutrients, minimal additives, and simplicity will reward you. You'll love F&D too, it's so simple, I'm going to changing to a medical set up more akin to yours when able, running a CAP Ebb Gro right now, and after reading all the horror stories of the brain bucket going haywire, I'm definitely leaning towards the K.I.S.S. approach.

Not to step on any MH or HPS growers toes, but if you have a magnetic core ballast and quality of your medicine is your goal you might want to check out ceramic metal halide, I use it, and I get top notch resin production at a slight cost in biomass. Thank you for sharing again.


----------



## dadio161 (Nov 5, 2010)

Here is a few pics of my PEZ girl . This is about 10 minutes before I change the bulb over to a 600W HPS . Going thru the change today .


----------



## dadio161 (Nov 5, 2010)

Here are some pics of the rest of the grow . Four girls are Blueberry , one Pez , and one mystery strain . All six girls looking a lot healthier since I cut back on the nutes this grow . I changed out the light bulb this morning to start flowering . So on to a 12/12 light cycle . The girls are getting a little light at the end of the day so I will also change feeding to twice a day for 15 minutes each .


----------



## dadio161 (Nov 12, 2010)

Here are a few pics I snapped this morning . Day #7 of 12/12 . They have grown 6 1/2 inches just this past 7 days . I am feeding 6ml of micro / 12 ml bloom per gallon . I am trying to keep the light at 6" above the tallest plants . Right now that the days are getting cooler , temps are not a problem . Hard to believe that 5 weeks ago these girls were just a little branch with two sets of leaves and a few roots .


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 12, 2010)

Looking real nice my friend. Keep up the good work.


----------



## dadio161 (Nov 19, 2010)

here are some pics that I snapped this afternoon . The girls are just over 31 inches . A lot of nice bud sites for 15 days . I just changed the water today , so when I change next week , I will give the girls a flushing with some Clearex .No apparent problems , just grow matainance . I am still flooding twice a day and will probably wait one more week and up it to three times a day . Just sticking to the basics . FloraMicro , and FloraBloom . I am so convinced that on my previous grows , I was over feeding them . This grow looks much healthier using less .


----------



## pilgram (Nov 19, 2010)

clean set up dadio plus rep


----------



## dadio161 (Nov 19, 2010)

pilgram said:


> clean set up dadio plus rep


thank you .


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Nov 20, 2010)

looking really good man...i was interested in doing DWC on my next grow, but im really digging your set up...ive never seen a flood table before + rep


----------



## dadio161 (Nov 20, 2010)

NewClosetGrower said:


> looking really good man...i was interested in doing DWC on my next grow, but im really digging your set up...ive never seen a flood table before + rep


Thank you . For me , this grow has been really maint. free . All I do is add PH'd water , and watch her grow . I only add nutes when I change the reservoir and I do a complete change after replacing half the water . NO slime or sludge in my reservoir at all .


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 20, 2010)

Yeah I'd have to agree dadio, the plants are looking great and and I really like the setup too. I really wanna a 3X3 tray in my closet and all that's holding me back is the flood tray. I'm gonna give this method a try sometime soon.

Peace.


----------



## midwestfunkmaster (Nov 21, 2010)

First of...wow!

I've never seen a flood and drain system that looks so clean.

I notice that you didnt mention having an algae problem one time, I was under the impression that when using [FD] system like yours it was imperative that you "cover" the tray to counter algae growth.

Can you speak on this and why you havent had any problems??


----------



## dadio161 (Nov 21, 2010)

midwestfunkmaster said:


> First of...wow!
> 
> I've never seen a flood and drain system that looks so clean.
> 
> ...


I have never had a algea problem and I don't add anything to the water to help with that . The only thing I cover is the Rockwool blocks . The only thing that goes into the reservoir is nutes and PH down . When it's time to clean the resevoir , I clean it . No half ass cleaning .


----------



## dadio161 (Nov 21, 2010)

Here are some close up pics I just took with my Zorb .


----------



## jordanian (Nov 23, 2010)

this is something that i really want to implement to my grow space next time round. i have read a view designs but because i have never witnessed one in front of me i don't fully understand how it works. . .

so, there is a small pump that feeds water into the flood tray, and then an overflow pipe that is mounted slightly higher?when you stop pumping water in how does the water below the overflow retreat?!

i know im just being stupid but someone please straighten me out.

also my grow space is small - 45inches length and 36inches width, i have a 600W HPS what size of flood tray would you recommend and how many plants would you consider growing in that space with that much light?

i want to have this up and running by February.


----------



## dadio161 (Nov 23, 2010)

Yes , the pump feeds water into the tray and when the pump shuts off , the water flows back down the fill tube to empty out .
For your grow space , you could also use a 2 x 4 table as they are really 26" by 43 " . 6 plants and go to town .


jordanian said:


> this is something that i really want to implement to my grow space next time round. i have read a view designs but because i have never witnessed one in front of me i don't fully understand how it works. . .
> 
> so, there is a small pump that feeds water into the flood tray, and then an overflow pipe that is mounted slightly higher?when you stop pumping water in how does the water below the overflow retreat?!
> 
> ...


----------



## Nubby Tubbs (Nov 24, 2010)

yah youre basically doing a rollitup version of mr greens hugely popular video...only way more boring and with less information.


----------



## dadio161 (Nov 24, 2010)

LMAO , looks like my stalker is back .
Did you miss me pookie ?? Your video was so lame you got no replies .


Nubby Tubbs said:


> yah youre basically doing a rollitup version of mr greens hugely popular video...only way more boring and with less information.


----------



## Icannabis (Nov 24, 2010)

I like the setup...I'm Jealous!!! Great looking plants!!!


----------



## dadio161 (Nov 24, 2010)

thanks for the compliments . Here are todays pics I just snapped . The blocks started to feel a little light so I am now feeding three times a day . The temps in my room have been staying around 75 degrees and 33 % humidity . I am very happy with how things are going . A few more days and I will do a flush with Clearex . Today is day #21 of 12/12 . The tallest girl is at just over 34 inches .


----------



## beavhunter (Nov 25, 2010)

looks real good man....


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 25, 2010)

Nice, Looks like their coming right along.


----------



## steven j c j (Nov 25, 2010)

thanks 4 some ideas for my next ebb


----------



## midwestfunkmaster (Nov 25, 2010)

dadio161 said:


> I have never had a algea problem and I don't add anything to the water to help with that . The only thing I cover is the Rockwool blocks . The only thing that goes into the reservoir is nutes and PH down . When it's time to clean the resevoir , I clean it . No half ass cleaning .


Very good.

Thanks for the info bruh, keep it up.


----------



## dadio161 (Nov 28, 2010)

Yesterday I finally had some time so I changed the reservoir and flushed the girls with Clearex for about 2 hours .
Changed the reservoir again and filled with fresh nutes . Busy day just moving water . The girls will love the fresh nutes and should show the love back .
I also upped the nutes to 8ml gallon/Micro , and 16 ml/gallon of Bloom .


----------



## brownbearclan (Nov 28, 2010)

Awesome super clean setup! =D

When you flood the table (2-3 times a day I think you said) at what intervals do you do and how long does the water sit up top for? Like does it just drain off after it hits the full point?

Also what are the plants growing in? 

Thanks! =D


----------



## watajob (Nov 28, 2010)

sub'd. i really appreciate the clean setup.


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 28, 2010)

I really appreciate that nice Avatar.


----------



## watajob (Nov 28, 2010)

Ha.. no doubt bro. i wish i could have my avatar rotate through all the pixxx i took of that girl


----------



## lltlmc (Nov 29, 2010)

i'm feeling your setup. my buddy had one almost identical back in college. getting ready to start mine here thanks for the blueprint


----------



## dadio161 (Nov 29, 2010)

Glad I could be of some help . The guy who showed me this system was a student at Colorado State . This is just a basic set up that is easy for beginners like me. Good luck with your new grow op.


lltlmc said:


> i'm feeling your setup. my buddy had one almost identical back in college. getting ready to start mine here thanks for the blueprint


----------



## aquavelva (Nov 29, 2010)

definitely subscribed, what is the TDS reading in your reservoir now that you've begun flowering and whats your plans with it.


----------



## Dahighone (Nov 29, 2010)

dadio161 said:


> View attachment 1190875
> I mounted a 1 x 3 board acorss both sides of the closet screwing into the studs . I did this so that when I mount the closet rod holder, I will screw into wood instead of drywall . Makes things a lot safer .
> When I first got my light kit , I bought those yo-yo light hangers because everybody said that was the way to go . My heavy light hood kept falling on one side so I took them back after 15 minutes and bought chains instead .Chains give me more peace of mind . I sure as hell didn't want to wake up one morning and find that lights have fallen and broke a girl . Just saved myself from having a pissed off day . I am not too lazy to take 45 seconds to raise the light by hand .


looks sweet so far Im thinkin of the same exact thing what size is your light? rep lol nm finished the thread I have a 250 watt and thinkin on gettin a 150 also my closet is only 2x4 so it will be a tight fit hope i can find a tray that is only 24 inches wide


----------



## dadio161 (Nov 30, 2010)

I don't have a TDS meter . I just keep the reservoir clean and replace the nutes when I have replaced half the water . Ends up being replaced about once every 7 to 9 days . Going to do this until harvest .


aquavelva said:


> definitely subscribed, what is the TDS reading in your reservoir now that you've begun flowering and whats your plans with it.


----------



## dadio161 (Nov 30, 2010)

Dahighone said:


> looks sweet so far Im thinkin of the same exact thing what size is your light? rep lol nm finished the thread I have a 250 watt and thinkin on gettin a 150 also my closet is only 2x4 so it will be a tight fit hope i can find a tray that is only 24 inches wide


I also use a 600W HPS . You should be able to find a 2 x 4 tray at Home Depot . Just buy a black cement mixing tub . I have seen a few other grows here that are using that for a tray and are doing very well . There are many ways to customize to fit your needs .


----------



## Dahighone (Nov 30, 2010)

dadio161 said:


> I also use a 600W HPS . You should be able to find a 2 x 4 tray at Home Depot . Just buy a black cement mixing tub . I have seen a few other grows here that are using that for a tray and are doing very well . There are many ways to customize to fit your needs .


Right on man, Ill have to go to the depot and look does it matter if it dosnt have the crevices in the bottom to keep the cubes from standing in the water? I imagine a lil bit of water stays in the grow tray cus the lil lip on the incomeing hose sits higher then the actual bottom of the tray. You keep them in what are those 6 inch rockwool cubes all thru flowering? This has got to be the best set up for my 2x4 space. want a perp grow so thinkin on puttin 2 into flower every 2 weeks,8 plants shouldnt be too bad in that area. Anyways props man have fun with the ladies.


----------



## Lt. Dan (Nov 30, 2010)

I picked up a couple of these at lowes the other day. It is 36" x 24.5"
http://www.lowes.com/pd_19252-1569-ST3608_0__?productId=1226689&Ntt=mixing+tub&pl=1&currentURL=%2Fpl__0__s%3FNtt%3Dmixing%2Btub

They also have a smaller one. It is 26" x 20"
http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay?partNumber=19251-1569-AT2606&langId=-1&storeId=10151&productId=1054711&catalogId=10051&cmRelshp=sim&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1

IIRC, Homebrewer (I think it was), is using these. One for the tray and one for a res
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/358562-dyna-gro-vs-general-hydroponics.html


----------



## dadio161 (Dec 2, 2010)

Today is day #28 of 12/12 and the girls are growing right along . Should be about 4 weeks to go . With my past grows , I managed to have one plant hermi in each grow. I am trying to prevent by not stressing plants by over feeding . I also sprayed the girls with Dutch Masters Reverse today as preventive maint. I will spray again in 10 days on the 12th . I had this anyway leftover from my last crop. On my last crop , I used this at first sign of bananas showing and I was happy with the results . The web site said I could use this to prevent hermi's too . Two of the Blueberry girls are looking a little different . They are starting to smell and look like Lemon Skunk that my neighbor is growing . Damm , can't always rely on free clones . I am going to have to actually pay for some and then clone them .


----------



## lltlmc (Dec 2, 2010)

niiiice, lookin good. i have been doing a lot of research on this site and this thread is top notch bro. i picked up my flood table yesterday and ordered my 600w hps setup last night. i'm getting ansy... it's all i think about. i got some good bagseed from what i was told was bubble kush gonna start with thoose but hopefully get one or two clones right around x-mas, i can't wait until next march.


----------



## dadio161 (Dec 2, 2010)

I hope that my thread has been of some help and gives you a few ideas to help you customize a grow that fits you. It not that hard . Even I can do it .I want to start making clones soon so I can keeps things moving smoother . I got lucky making my first two clones this past couple weeks . I have another thread in the Newbie Section called Dadio's Practice Cloner . https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/388984-dadios-practice-cloner.html




lltlmc said:


> niiiice, lookin good. i have been doing a lot of research on this site and this thread is top notch bro. i picked up my flood table yesterday and ordered my 600w hps setup last night. i'm getting ansy... it's all i think about. i got some good bagseed from what i was told was bubble kush gonna start with thoose but hopefully get one or two clones right around x-mas, i can't wait until next march.


----------



## lltlmc (Dec 2, 2010)

yeah i saw that one too, in the coffee container. there are a few people on here that have really good informative threads and you my friend are definitley one of those people. not sure how this board works exactly but i gave you rep earlier today too


----------



## lltlmc (Dec 2, 2010)

just a general question if you don't mind. my room has unfinished insulation in it and instead of putting up drywall and painting it white i think i might just staple up some mylar. any thoughts one way or the other on how either may or may not effect a grow? thanks


----------



## dadio161 (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm thinking that if you put up the drywall , you will have an easier time holding consistant temps .
But then again , I think like a homeowner . If your room isn't drafty , I don't see why the mylar wouldn't work .


----------



## Dahighone (Dec 2, 2010)

lltlmc said:


> just a general question if you don't mind. my room has unfinished insulation in it and instead of putting up drywall and painting it white i think i might just staple up some mylar. any thoughts one way or the other on how either may or may not effect a grow? thanks


Id prolly throw up a layer of 6 mil plastic then mylar


----------



## Dahighone (Dec 2, 2010)

dadio161 said:


> View attachment 1300959View attachment 1300958View attachment 1300957View attachment 1300956View attachment 1300955View attachment 1300954View attachment 1300953
> 
> Today is day #28 of 12/12 and the girls are growing right along . Should be about 4 weeks to go . With my past grows , I managed to have one plant hermi in each grow. I am trying to prevent by not stressing plants by over feeding . I also sprayed the girls with Dutch Masters Reverse today as preventive maint. I will spray again in 10 days on the 12th . I had this anyway leftover from my last crop. On my last crop , I used this at first sign of bananas showing and I was happy with the results . The web site said I could use this to prevent hermi's too . Two of the Blueberry girls are looking a little different . They are starting to smell and look like Lemon Skunk that my neighbor is growing . Damm , can't always rely on free clones . I am going to have to actually pay for some and then clone them .


Holy sheep shit Dadio nice man.... I went and got a 4x8 tray today from the local hydro store, and the 6x6x6 cubes just going to use a 5 gallon bucket for the rez. How high do you let the water get in the tray? Im thinkin I really need to update my 250 watt hps to atleast a 400. Do you have an exaust goin for your closet there? my closet would prolly get a bit warm. Anyways man lookin sweet rep


----------



## dadio161 (Dec 3, 2010)

Dahighone , I thought that you only had a 2 x 4 space to work with . A 4 x 8 tray is rather large . Maybe a typo .
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/353164-how-figure-out-resevoir-size.html
Here is a link to figure out what size reservoir you will need . Remember to have a couple extra gallons so your pump doesn't run dry .
You might want to start a little backwards . Figure out the lights that you have to work with , and then adjust your system to work from there .
With a 400W light , you might want to use a 3 x 3 tray .
I flood my girls about 2" high . They soak up like a sponge .


----------



## Lt. Dan (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks for the link.... That helps me decide on a res size.

I'm going to read through the thread again, to find out if I missed the flood duration and how often to flood (veg and flower).

Tried to rep+ you, but it said I had to spread the love before I could rep you again.

Thanks again


----------



## Dropastone (Dec 3, 2010)

Hmmm just curious, You said that you flood yours 2 inches and your plants suck it right up. Although, In the link you provided the calculations are for a 4 inch flood. So is a 4" flood really needed? Or does the flood depend on how many plant's you have on your flood table? 

You should already know I'm thinking about switching to a flood and drain so I'm just trying to pick your brain a little.

*Your calculations for a 3X6 flood table with a 4" flood.
*
Reservoir size required (gal) = ((3&#8217; x 12) x (6&#8217; x 12) x *4&#8221;*) x 0.0043
= 36&#8221; x 72&#8221; x *4&#8221;* x 0.0043
= 45 gallons (minimum) 

*These would be my calculations for a 3X3 flood table.*

Reservoir size required (gal) = ((3&#8217; x 12) x (3&#8217; x 12) x 4&#8221 x 0.0043
= 36&#8221; x 36&#8221; x 4&#8221; x 0.0043
= 22.292 gallons (minimum) *Is this correct?*


----------



## dadio161 (Dec 3, 2010)

Your calculations are correct . I think that the guy who originally gave me this formula had intended it a 4" flood because at one time he was using hydroton rocks and needed the 4" . With just the Rockwool blocks , I didn't feel the need to flood so deep . Granted that with Hydroton you will have more room for roots to spread , but you will not be able to move the girls around. You can also use Rockwool slabs but will run into the same problem . I guess you just have to decide what you want and what will work best for you . I might try the 8" blocks my next grow. Oh , back to the reservoir . With these calculations for the reservoir , by flooding only 2" , my blocks absorb the food they need and I don't have to worry about my res. getting low if I need to leave for a day . With a flood system, you can NEVER let your pump run dry . It will burn out . Now with you needing about 22 gallons , you can buy a reservoir from a hydro store or get a 27 gallon black tote from Home Depot . The one from Home Depot is only $12 . It is a black tote with a yellow lid . This is a good one as it is rigid and will hold the water .

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1vZ1xhf/R-100672734/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

Here's a link for the tote . This will help keep cost down .





Dropastone said:


> Hmmm just curious, You said that you flood yours 2 inches and your plants suck it right up. Although, In the link you provided the calculations are for a 4 inch flood. So is a 4" flood really needed? Or does the flood depend on how many plant's you have on your flood table?
> 
> You should already know I'm thinking about switching to a flood and drain so I'm just trying to pick your brain a little.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dropastone (Dec 3, 2010)

So how many gallons do you actually use between res changes? I think you said you use a 18 gallon tote so how many gallons are your ladies actually using out or the 18 per week?


----------



## dadio161 (Dec 3, 2010)

I usually use up about 8 to 9 gallons and then I change it out . Takes about 7 to 9 days . Sometimes I gotta take care of family too .

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/358562-dyna-gro-vs-general-hydroponics.html

Here is a link to another grower who use the same type of set up . This guy knows his shit . His grow blows mine away . Gotta give him a plus rep for his experience and professional attitude .


----------



## Dropastone (Dec 3, 2010)

yeah I followed that thread from the beginning, Homebrewer is the man. That's why I switched from GH to Dyna Gro. I always had terrible pH fluctuations with the GH. So I decided to move on and try the DG. So far I love the it, my pH has never been so stable. 

That's good to know about the water consumption because I wanted to know how much water I would actually be going through a week. I make my own water with a distiller because my tap is unusable @ around 650 to 950 PPM. As the seasons change the ppm changes and I have no idea why that is. It takes me 5 days to make 25 gallons of water. It sounds like if I decide to go flood and drain I'll be making water constantly. Hmmm I may have to think a little longer about making the switch. With DWC I was using about 10 gal a week and since I switched to soil this time around I'm only using about 5 gallons every cpl of weeks.

Anyway thanks for the info dadio.

Check ya later.


----------



## Dahighone (Dec 3, 2010)

dadio161 said:


> Dahighone , I thought that you only had a 2 x 4 space to work with . A 4 x 8 tray is rather large . Maybe a typo .
> https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/353164-how-figure-out-resevoir-size.html
> Here is a link to figure out what size reservoir you will need . Remember to have a couple extra gallons so your pump doesn't run dry .
> You might want to start a little backwards . Figure out the lights that you have to work with , and then adjust your system to work from there .
> ...


4foot by 8 inches sry


----------



## Dahighone (Dec 4, 2010)

ok got my ebb and flow system up and going today. I have 4 bubba kush clones ill be starting a journal with. going for guiness world record smallest clone lol the smallest one was only 1 inch from roots to tip... but she has the healthiest roots oddly enough. Thumbnails are my 2'x4' flowering closet day 34 of flower


----------



## Dahighone (Dec 5, 2010)

hey dadio I got a ? I have my tray set up and working nicely... I put my clones in yesterday and I have it set at 1 , 15 minute flood a day.... well my cubes are still heavy from yesterdays flood, should I wait to flood them again until the blocks are light? or just let it refresh the blocks at 24 hours?


----------



## dadio161 (Dec 5, 2010)

wow , I'll probably catch shit for this answer from someone but I would still flood once a day after light first come on . I would flood so as get fresh oxygen moving across the roots. I also would keep a fans blowing across the girls to keep lots of fresh air moving up top. You should start to notice the roots coming out the bottom of the blocks in about 7 to 10 days.


----------



## Dahighone (Dec 5, 2010)

dadio161 said:


> wow , I'll probably catch shit for this answer from someone but I would still flood once a day after light first come on . I would flood so as get fresh oxygen moving across the roots. I also would keep a fans blowing across the girls to keep lots of fresh air moving up top. You should start to notice the roots coming out the bottom of the blocks in about 7 to 10 days.


right on man thx


----------



## dadio161 (Dec 5, 2010)

Close ups of the Blueberry .


----------



## Dahighone (Dec 5, 2010)

dadio161 said:


> View attachment 1306913View attachment 1306912
> 
> Close ups of the Blueberry .


NICCE I got a 420 scope its only 2x mag can see my trichs but hard to see under the hps will have to batteries for my lil led flashlight


----------



## dadio161 (Dec 5, 2010)

Shot these pics with my Zorb .



dadio161 said:


> View attachment 1306913View attachment 1306912
> 
> Close ups of the Blueberry .


----------



## lltlmc (Dec 6, 2010)

dadio161 said:


> View attachment 1306913View attachment 1306912
> 
> Close ups of the Blueberry .


mouthwatering


----------



## brownbearclan (Dec 7, 2010)

lltlmc said:


> mouthwatering


Or mouth drying as the case may be! Super duper! =)


----------



## dadio161 (Dec 9, 2010)

Okay , here we are at day #35 of 12/12 . The girls are getting fatter and more sticky every day. Lots of green at the bottom of the plants. It is so nice to not be fighting a mite problem . A clean room and cleaning the clones at the begining were a major help. If everything goes as planned , these girls will be ready for harvest on New Years Eve. This grow has been a bit easier for me this round. Sitting back, slowing down,and patience has been benificial in learning how my girls grow.The two tallest girls are at 36 inches and the others are not far behind.


----------



## Dropastone (Dec 9, 2010)

As always, looking nice my friend. I can't believe you get those kind of results from just a 6" block of rockwool. Is there any roots in the bottom of your tray at all?


----------



## dadio161 (Dec 9, 2010)

No , the roots seems to air prune themselves . I have never trimmed them and have never had any root rot at all.



Dropastone said:


> As always, looking nice my friend. I can't believe you get those kind of results from just a 6" block of rockwool. Is there any roots in the bottom of your tray at all?


----------



## lltlmc (Dec 10, 2010)

looking good, what do you estimate your yeild being? 

i don't remeber you ever saying how or if you control the temps and humidity in your room. i ask because i am at the point where my room is setup and all thats left is to dial in the temps and humidity. and when checking the temps in the room any suggestions of where to have the thermostat in relation to the light and table? many thanks


----------



## dadio161 (Dec 10, 2010)

Well , as for yield . I will consider anything over 12 ozs. a plus.
As for controlling the temps , I am fortunate to have my grow in my closet in the Master bedroom. That way I have a door lock. During the day when the l;ights are on , I just leave my door open all the way and I have two fans blowing 24/7. I set my house thermostat set at 71 degrees. My room stays about 73 degrees during the day and 70 degrees at night with the door closed. Humidity about 20% to 32%. Measure temps at the top of the canopy. I just use a jar of ONA during flowering to help with the smell.



lltlmc said:


> looking good, what do you estimate your yeild being?
> 
> i don't remeber you ever saying how or if you control the temps and humidity in your room. i ask because i am at the point where my room is setup and all thats left is to dial in the temps and humidity. and when checking the temps in the room any suggestions of where to have the thermostat in relation to the light and table? many thanks


----------



## dadio161 (Dec 12, 2010)

Today is the 12th so I just did my 10 day follow up with Dutch Masters Reverse . No signs of Hermies and this was done as preventive maint. for my girls. Gave the grow room a good wipe down, topped off the reservoir, brushed off the fans, and everything good. I noticed today that the buds are starting to bulk up nicely. The buds are stacking up everywhere. I like the smell of the Reverse. It makes my room smell like Roses/flowerey for a couple days.


----------



## dadio161 (Dec 14, 2010)

Here are a couple of close ups from my PEZ girl this after noon.


----------



## brownbearclan (Dec 14, 2010)

^^^ Mmmmm lordy that looks good! =D


----------



## Dropastone (Dec 14, 2010)

Looks like you got a little milky and amber going on.

Looking good.


----------



## dadio161 (Dec 14, 2010)

Here are a few more pics of the PEZ girl.
I am OOHH so mad at myself. Two minutes after I took these pics , I was moving her to return to the grow room...and I dropped her.


----------



## dadio161 (Dec 14, 2010)

This is what she looks like now. I had no choice. Broke the main stem at the bottom. I should still get just over two ozs. when it dries. Here are the bigger colas in one pic and all the others in the other pic. I guess that I will also get to find out about curing a plant without a chance to flush . Hey , now I will have smoke for X-mas morning.


----------



## brownbearclan (Dec 14, 2010)

dadio161 said:


> View attachment 1325099View attachment 1325098
> 
> This is what she looks like now. I had no choice. Broke the main stem at the bottom. I should still get just over two ozs. when it dries. Here are the bigger colas in one pic and all the others in the other pic. I guess that I will also get to find out about curing a plant without a chance to flush . Hey , now I will have smoke for X-mas morning.


Oh man that's heartbreaking but that stuff still looks awesome! =D


----------



## Dropastone (Dec 14, 2010)

Well at least you got some Christmas smoke. How for along are they now?


----------



## dadio161 (Dec 15, 2010)

the girls will be six weeks old tomorrow. That PEZ was supposed to be a 6 to 7 week strain so it should still be quite good . I did see amber trichs before I dropped her.
I am smoking some PEZ that I got from my neighbor and it is a great uplifting high . I feel stoned but am able to still get my ass up and do housework. Buddy said his Pez goes 7 weeks so I shouldn't come out too bad .


----------



## Dropastone (Dec 15, 2010)

Good to hear. Give us a smoke report when she's dried and cured.


----------



## lltlmc (Dec 15, 2010)

dadio161 said:


> No , the roots seems to air prune themselves . I have never trimmed them and have never had any root rot at all.


what do you mean by air prune? is that like the root will dry out and the part outside of the block with die off? i germinated some bag seed and they all poped, i have them in rockwool plugs in a dome. they have only been in the plugs for about three days and roots are starting to come out of the bottoms of some. i was wondering 

1. do i need to trim the roots at all? i'm guessin i don't judging from your post. 

2. how big should i let them get before i put them in to the 6 inch blocks? i was thinking i would wait about a week but wondering if i should make the move now. 

3.when would you start using nutrients when starting from seed?


sucks you broke a mainstem but like you said you have some new smoke for xmas, you should wait til xmas day kinda like a present to yourself. and as always thanks in advance, my grow room has come a long way thanks in most part to this thread.


----------



## dadio161 (Dec 15, 2010)

No , you should never have to trim your roots. They will trim themselves. If you have roots coming out of the bottom of your small rockwool cubes, you can go ahead and plant them into the 6" cubes. Go ahead and start feeding them nutes at half strenghth . When you start to notice roots in the big blocks , you can up the nutes a bit. If you have any other questions or concerns , hit me up. Glad to be of some help.


----------



## Beelow (Dec 16, 2010)

Dadio161, I read earlier in your thread that you were at 22% humidity? My future area stays around 30%,but everything i have read so far says ideal is 50%! You seem to be doing well with your low humidity, i guess my question is... How important is Humidity? BTW nice setup ooh yea, not trying to (hi-jack) your thread, i was just wondering what you thought about it.


----------



## dadio161 (Dec 16, 2010)

Beelow said:


> Dadio161, I read earlier in your thread that you were at 22% humidity? My future area stays around 30%,but everything i have read so far says ideal is 50%! You seem to be doing well with your low humidity, i guess my question is... How important is Humidity? BTW nice setup ooh yea, not trying to (hi-jack) your thread, i was just wondering what you thought about it.


To be honest with you , I am not sure myself of the effects of humidity and growing. I just know that with lower humidity and two fans blowing, I don't have any problems with mold of any type. Avoiding mold is very important. I just try to keep it simple and avoid basic problems. I try to stay consistant without too many changes. If you make a lot of adjustments , you wont know where you went wrong.


----------



## Beelow (Dec 16, 2010)

ok man, THANKS


----------



## lltlmc (Dec 16, 2010)

dadio161 said:


> No , you should never have to trim your roots. They will trim themselves. If you have roots coming out of the bottom of your small rockwool cubes, you can go ahead and plant them into the 6" cubes. Go ahead and start feeding them nutes at half strenghth . When you start to notice roots in the big blocks , you can up the nutes a bit. If you have any other questions or concerns , hit me up. Glad to be of some help.


thanks man, all six have come up now and the biggest is about 1 and 1/2 inches now. this has been a bit more challenging than i thought it would be, but thats what makes it fun right.


----------



## dadio161 (Dec 18, 2010)

My PEZ girl has been hanging for 96 hours and the buds are crispy. I have a fan blowing on them 24/7 and the stems are starting to have a snap to them . So.. I cut off all the buds and put into a 2 qt. jar. Right now the pre-cure weight is 62 grams. So a guess of just over 2 ozs was accurate. This was the smallest of the six plants so I am hopefull on the overall total weight when I am done. I'm smoking some of the crumbs from the top of the counter when processing and it is a nice high. These are just the dried crumbs. Can't wait to try a bud after curing for a week. Christmas morning will be the day. Just in time . Down to the last 1 1/2 ozs from the last crop.


----------



## Dropastone (Dec 18, 2010)

Right on dadio that's good to hear, congrats.


----------



## dadio161 (Dec 19, 2010)

I put the buds into a jar yesterday around 2 pm and this morning when I went to open it to burp , this wonderfull, sweet aroma was coming out of the jar already. I will try to burp the jar twice a day for an hour each time. I keep the jar in a dark cabinet .


----------



## dadio161 (Dec 20, 2010)

Here are some pics of today. Today is # 45 of 12/12 . Christmas Eve will be 7 weeks in.Lots of big, sticky colas at the top and some very nice nugs all over. Down at the bottom is a lot of popcorn buds, but that is better than over nuting them and having a lot of dead leaves at the bottom. So far I am very happy with the way things are going. Am now officially addicted to growing. I can't stop. I am learning sooo much. This is way more fun than working on my golf game. I smoke out there too.


----------



## Lt. Dan (Dec 20, 2010)

Those are some nice looking girls you have there. Nicely done!


----------



## dadio161 (Dec 22, 2010)

Here are a few pics of this morning. It has only been two days since I last posted pics. When I went to check on my girls this morning, the girls were all falling over to the side because of all the weight they are packing on. I had to get some string and thumbtacks and tie them up so as not to break any. The colas on the Blueberry are getting as big as my arm. I could think of worst problems to have. I checked on the trics this morning and they are all cloudy except for the ones that are turning amber already. Harvesting on Christmas afternoon is starting to look like a reality.


----------



## lltlmc (Dec 22, 2010)

nice, got another question that seems fitting at the time. have you ever thought of trying a sog? i'm debating trying it out, kind of on the fence right now, whats your opinion?


----------



## dadio161 (Dec 23, 2010)

No , I have never tried to do a SOG grow. It's not that I have anything against it, it's just that I am a neewbe to this hobby. I am limited to 6 plants in a house where I live so I try to work with that.



lltlmc said:


> nice, got another question that seems fitting at the time. have you ever thought of trying a sog? i'm debating trying it out, kind of on the fence right now, whats your opinion?


----------



## Dropastone (Dec 24, 2010)

Looks to me like you got your 6 plant limit all figured out and running like a well oiled machine dadio.

Excellent work my friend.

Peace.


----------



## brownbearclan (Dec 24, 2010)

I forgot, do you use any C02 in this setup?


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Dec 24, 2010)

wow devolped fast


----------



## dadio161 (Dec 24, 2010)

Thank you. I'm trying to stay with one system and making it work. I can't wait to get the next grow started already.


Dropastone said:


> Looks to me like you got your 6 plant limit all figured out and running like a well oiled machine dadio.
> 
> Excellent work my friend.
> 
> Peace.


----------



## dadio161 (Dec 24, 2010)

No, I don't do the CO2 thing. My grow op is small so don't think the cost and hasstle would be of much benifit for MY grow. I have two fans blowing constantly on the girls and that should be plenty for a closet grow. This grow is the product of a clean room, easy on the feeding, and good air movement from start to finish.



brownbearclan said:


> I forgot, do you use any C02 in this setup?


----------



## dadio161 (Dec 24, 2010)

[email protected] T33 said:


> wow devolped fast


 
Yes, it did develope very fast. This is why I tried to stay with strains that could be ready in 7 to 8 weeks. Buds are swelling fast. Trics are all cloudy except for the Amber ones. Today is the end of week 7. I will harvest some time this week. Oh Happy Christmas to me.


----------



## brownbearclan (Dec 25, 2010)

dadio161 said:


> No, I don't do the CO2 thing. My grow op is small so don't think the cost and hasstle would be of much benifit for MY grow. I have two fans blowing constantly on the girls and that should be plenty for a closet grow. This grow is the product of a clean room, easy on the feeding, and good air movement from start to finish.


That's awesome man, usually when I see buds that fat on RIU they have the full on C02 tanks rolling and all that. Outstanding work my friend! 

Happy Hollidays, Peace. =)


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Dec 25, 2010)

very fatt buds you have there sir....havest/dryed pics right?..please.


----------



## dadio161 (Dec 25, 2010)

Okay, I have Christmas morning smoke report. I am smoking the PEZ that I jared up last Saturday.
This is a plant that has had zero flushing . I hung her for four days and jared her for 7 days.
Surprising, this smoke is still a smooth smoke and little to no popping. I have smoked two hits and I feel a nice buzz happening. I feel stoned and relaxed. Not a couch lock high because is was cut a week early . Very nice. I keep drifting off in space trying to write this report. Guess I'm stoned. LOL
I will defintly grow this strain again.


----------



## Dropastone (Dec 25, 2010)

Haha, I do that all the time bro. I'll be sitting here trying to type, then I'll realize I've been spacing out for the last 5 min staring at my screen lol. Yep it must be good if you got the 1000 yard stare.


----------



## dadio161 (Dec 25, 2010)

Okay, i'm back. Remembering that I did not flush because I broke her, the taste is very nice with a sweet aftertaste. No gross aftertaste from the nutes not being flushed out. In the past I have always flushed because most people say it is necessary. I'm not so sure now. I think that flushing is necessary every few weeks to rid plants of salt build up and PH imbalance. Farmers don't flush before they harvest. So..... In my opinion , I would say that not flushing did not hurt the taste of my harvest. If you do a good cure, you will not notice a difference. A good cure is imperative to a sucessfull harvest. You can have the biggest, stickiest buds around but if you screw up the cure...........


----------



## dadio161 (Dec 26, 2010)

Okay, here is a pic of two Blueberry girls. I am going to go chop them now. I will post some more pics in a few after some trimming. I have three Lime Skunk to trim after this.


----------



## dadio161 (Dec 26, 2010)

Here is a pic of the eight biggest colas. There are a lot of nice big nugs still to trim. Just getting started.


----------



## dadio161 (Dec 27, 2010)

Here's the girls just hanging out. I'm very happy about this harvest.


----------



## Lt. Dan (Dec 27, 2010)

Nice!

I'm sitting here looking at that pic (with drool dripping from my chin  ), thinking how delicious those look.

Happy holidays to you and yours,


----------



## lltlmc (Dec 27, 2010)

dadio161 said:


> View attachment 1348847
> 
> Here's the girls just hanging out. I'm very happy about this harvest.


all i need in my closet is some old crutches, an older ironing board, a broom, and about 12oz's of sweet stinky smoke. your grow is what i am to make mine(also hopfully in co someday soon) thanks for all the info provided and can't wait to follow the next one


----------



## Brick Squad (Dec 28, 2010)

This may have been said but im just curious about what the flood table method does?
well i mean does the table stay flooded or does it flood off and on?
if so how many times a day?
just curious as to how it works


----------



## dadio161 (Dec 28, 2010)

How funny. Your estimate of what is hanging is the same as mine. I also estimate 12 ozs there when it is dried. Eventually, this drying area will become another grow area and get this perpetual thing happening. I can't wait until later this year when I harvest like this every 4 weeks.



lltlmc said:


> all i need in my closet is some old crutches, an older ironing board, a broom, and about 12oz's of sweet stinky smoke. your grow is what i am to make mine(also hopfully in co someday soon) thanks for all the info provided and can't wait to follow the next one


----------



## dadio161 (Dec 28, 2010)

Brick Squad said:


> This may have been said but im just curious about what the flood table method does?
> well i mean does the table stay flooded or does it flood off and on?
> if so how many times a day?
> just curious as to how it works


Welcome to my thread. I'm not trying to be rude, but if you start reading this from the begining most of your questions will be answered. I explain how to build the entire system I use, how things work and then I document my grow from clone to harvest. Flood times, nutrients, ect is in there. If you have any other questions on my grow op I will be happy to help you. Remember, I am not a pro , just a neewbe who loves to learn.


----------



## brownbearclan (Dec 29, 2010)

dadio161 said:


> View attachment 1346319
> 
> Okay, here is a pic of two Blueberry girls. I am going to go chop them now. I will post some more pics in a few after some trimming. I have three Lime Skunk to trim after this.


Well take a look at those X-mas trees! =D


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Dec 29, 2010)

I wish apon a star.... enjoy!!!


----------



## Brick Squad (Dec 30, 2010)

dadio161 said:


> Welcome to my thread. I'm not trying to be rude, but if you start reading this from the begining most of your questions will be answered. I explain how to build the entire system I use, how things work and then I document my grow from clone to harvest. Flood times, nutrients, ect is in there. If you have any other questions on my grow op I will be happy to help you. Remember, I am not a pro , just a neewbe who loves to learn.


Yeah i figured i would get a response like that after i posted : P
i did kind of skip the middle because i was anxious for buds but i will go back and read 
thanks and nice plants/setup


----------



## dadio161 (Dec 30, 2010)

LOL yes. we are all anxious to see results. I am guilty of the same.



Brick Squad said:


> Yeah i figured i would get a response like that after i posted : P
> i did kind of skip the middle because i was anxious for buds but i will go back and read
> thanks and nice plants/setup


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 30, 2010)

NewClosetGrower said:


> free clones are always good man...how old since seed are they?


I got 28 free clones and what a headache!! mites all over and hard to kill as they were all around 12" when I got them.


----------



## dadio161 (Dec 31, 2010)

Everything looked all dry and crispy this morning so I cut the buds off the stems and put into jars.

Strain #1 ... 62 grams
Strain #2 ... 164 grams
Strain #3 ... 197 grams

That comes out to 15 ozs total for this harvest. I am very happy with that. I just love this new hobby.


----------



## Dropastone (Dec 31, 2010)

Very nice my friend. I'm gonna have to get me that 600 so I can try to keep up with you. Hmmm maybe tax time.

Peace man.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 31, 2010)

dadio161 said:


> I am using a 44" x 84 " closet but I will only be using 44" x 26 " for my growing area .View attachment 1190819At this point , I just got done slapping on a sloppy coat of flat white paint . A gallon only cost $7 and is enought to repaint 4 times .
> I bought a garment rack with a zip up tent to put clothing in so that I will be able to use this closet with a locking door . I have this exact same space on the other side of the closet that will eventually become another grow area . I Just lack the funds for another light system right now .


Is flat white better than glossy, and any advantage (if space is permissible) to 3'x3' tray over the 2'x4'?


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 1, 2011)

dadio161 said:


> Everything looked all dry and crispy this morning so I cut the buds off the stems and put into jars.
> 
> Strain #1 ... 62 grams
> Strain #2 ... 164 grams
> ...


Is that 15 oz from only 6 plants?


----------



## dadio161 (Jan 1, 2011)

Yes , thats from six plants.
Flat white is supposed to be better on the paint job. Cheap closet paint from Home Depot.
On the grow trays , It will just depend on what space you have to work with.
I only used GH FloraMicro, and GH FloraBloom. No extra additives this grow.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 1, 2011)

dadio161 said:


> Yes , thats from six plants.
> Flat white is supposed to be better on the paint job. Cheap closet paint from Home Depot.
> On the grow trays , It will just depend on what space you have to work with.
> I only used GH FloraMicro, and GH FloraBloom. No extra additives this grow.


WOW, that is really great!

I am planning on making a new space for my next grow. Not sure if I can just paint right onto sheet rock?
I am doing my 1st grow and have 2 600's and think my plants are smaller from the never-ending mites! I hope to get 2+ oz per plant next grow like yours. Thanx for the reply.
Those HD trays are hella cheap and I might get a few of them to save $$ over the $50 real trays,.


----------



## dadio161 (Jan 1, 2011)

I would love to have two 600's . I would do a grow like mine and stagger the two grows four weeks apart. That way you can harvest like this every few weeks. Yes , you can paint right onto new sheetrock . no special primer. I'm not even all that sure it makes all that much difference. I have been watching a fellow grower named Homebrewer and his walls look like wood paneling. His grow is impressive in itself. He also uses those cement mixing trays.The paint does make it easy to wash every week.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 1, 2011)

dadio161 said:


> I would love to have two 600's . I would do a grow like mine and stagger the two grows four weeks apart. That way you can harvest like this every few weeks. Yes , you can paint right onto new sheetrock . no special primer. I'm not even all that sure it makes all that much difference. I have been watching a fellow grower named Homebrewer and his walls look like wood paneling. His grow is impressive in itself. He also uses those cement mixing trays.The paint does make it easy to wash every week.


 I am gonna build walls and sheetrock em in my shed probably.
I was thinking 4 trays 2 per light maybe 10-12 plants per light. Sound good?


----------



## brownbearclan (Jan 1, 2011)

Awesome harvest man! Almost a freakin' elbow, good job! =D

So I've been wondering about this, on your timer for your water pump, you say you feed 2-3 times a day, so do you just set it to turn on for a couple 1/2 hour blocks then? 

Also when the water pumps up, it pumps up through the shallow hole and keeps the table flooded from the pressure the pump provides correct?

I just love this setup so much, I'm literally saving up for the materials to replicate this. Peace. =)


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 1, 2011)

brownbearclan said:


> Awesome harvest man! Almost a freakin' elbow, good job! =D
> 
> So I've been wondering about this, on your timer for your water pump, you say you feed 2-3 times a day, so do you just set it to turn on for a couple 1/2 hour blocks then?
> 
> ...


Me too.
I am buying stuff as we speak! I have just bought 2 trays and a res 2day.


----------



## dadio161 (Jan 2, 2011)

My timer sets at 15 minute intervals.When your pump turns on , it will pump up water thru the 1/2 " hose. You will want to put a 3/4" hose on the overfill tube so you will not have any return restrictions. with my 2x4 tray , I use a 250 GPH pump. With the 2x3 trays , you can probably get away with the 185 GPH pump. The water will continue to fill until it reaches the overflow tube and then return back into the reservoir. If your return is too small , you could overflow. When the timer stops , water will flow back down thru the fill hose. It's really not that hard . Once you get things going, it's set it and forget it. It's so easy....I can do it.



brownbearclan said:


> Awesome harvest man! Almost a freakin' elbow, good job! =D
> 
> So I've been wondering about this, on your timer for your water pump, you say you feed 2-3 times a day, so do you just set it to turn on for a couple 1/2 hour blocks then?
> 
> ...


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 2, 2011)

dadio161 said:


> My timer sets at 15 minute intervals.When your pump turns on , it will pump up water thru the 1/2 " hose. You will want to put a 3/4" hose on the overfill tube so you will not have any return restrictions. with my 2x4 tray , I use a 250 GPH pump. With the 2x3 trays , you can probably get away with the 185 GPH pump. The water will continue to fill until it reaches the overflow tube and then return back into the reservoir. If your return is too small , you could overflow. When the timer stops , water will flow back down thru the fill hose. It's really not that hard . Once you get things going, it's set it and forget it. It's so easy....I can do it.


 How high do you make the overflow? 3" maybe?


----------



## brownbearclan (Jan 3, 2011)

dadio161 said:


> My timer sets at 15 minute intervals.When your pump turns on , it will pump up water thru the 1/2 " hose. You will want to put a 3/4" hose on the overfill tube so you will not have any return restrictions. with my 2x4 tray , I use a 250 GPH pump. With the 2x3 trays , you can probably get away with the 185 GPH pump. The water will continue to fill until it reaches the overflow tube and then return back into the reservoir. If your return is too small , you could overflow. When the timer stops , water will flow back down thru the fill hose. It's really not that hard . Once you get things going, it's set it and forget it. It's so easy....I can do it.


Awesome, I totally get it now! Thanks a bunch man. =)


----------



## dadio161 (Jan 3, 2011)

When you buy your return fixture . They sell adapters to make taller. You wont need to flood that high tho , Rockwool soaks up water like a sponge. The roots will grow toward the bottom. When flood happens , Roots will get wet and drink. Caution tho . If you do decide to flood higher , you WILL need a bigger reservoir.



bassman999 said:


> How high do you make the overflow? 3" maybe?


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2011)

dadio161 said:


> When you buy your return fixture . They sell adapters to make taller. You wont need to flood that high tho , Rockwool soaks up water like a sponge. The roots will grow toward the bottom. When flood happens , Roots will get wet and drink. Caution tho . If you do decide to flood higher , you WILL need a bigger reservoir.


 I was just gonna run 2 hoses, one flood and one overflow and silicone them. Do I really need to do fittings etc...?


----------



## dadio161 (Jan 3, 2011)

That should work. Go for it .



bassman999 said:


> I was just gonna run 2 hoses, one flood and one overflow and silicone them. Do I really need to do fittings etc...?


----------



## dadio161 (Jan 7, 2011)

Okay . I smoke report is in order. Today I started smoking the Blueberry after being in the jar for 9 days. I find the smoke very smooth with a sweet aftertaste. Verry stony. I harvested this entire crop without doing a flush of anykind. I fed these girls right up until the night before harvest. I see no difference in my smoke. I did a good cure and that seems to be enough. As a neewbe, I am in no position to argue with veteran growers but I don't feel that a final flush is all that necessary like everybody says. Now this is just my personal opinion. I have 15 ozs of primo smoke in jars to back up my opinion. It may also help that I went easy on the nutes this grow. If anything, I would like to use this grow to to show that one can have a sucessful harvest without having to add all these other expensive additives with pretty labels. I may be a new grower , but I have been smoking a loooong time. LOL. Keep it clean and keep it simple.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 7, 2011)

dadio161 said:


> Okay . I smoke report is in order. Today I started smoking the Blueberry after being in the jar for 9 days. I find the smoke very smooth with a sweet aftertaste. Verry stony. I harvested this entire crop without doing a flush of anykind. I fed these girls right up until the night before harvest. I see no difference in my smoke. I did a good cure and that seems to be enough. As a neewbe, I am in no position to argue with veteran growers but I don't feel that a final flush is all that necessary like everybody says. Now this is just my personal opinion. I have 15 ozs of primo smoke in jars to back up my opinion. It may also help that I went easy on the nutes this grow. If anything, I would like to use this grow to to show that one can have a sucessful harvest without having to add all these other expensive additives with pretty labels. I may be a new grower , but I have been smoking a loooong time. LOL. Keep it clean and keep it simple.


Nice information. I remember when I learned I dont need Monster cable brand wires and that the cheapos sound and pass the same signal. What a revelation!


----------



## brownbearclan (Jan 7, 2011)

Right on, I'm kind of a fan of not flushing too just because every other farmer in the world out there never flushes before harvest. It would also make sense that to maximize the plants potential they would need their nutrients right up until harvest. 

Sounds like some awesome smoke! Looks great.

Still saving for my new setup. Although today I built what I call the Frankenballast. I took what was the guts of my old 250W HPS and built a new box for it. So now I've got that and my 400W HPS. =)


----------



## ish800 (Jan 8, 2011)

yEAH, nicely detailed. I have a flood and drain wardrobe I set up and posted here but my information is not as detailed. Good stuff.


----------



## Dropastone (Jan 8, 2011)

I've been following this thread about flushing and there is quite a few people who don't see it necessary at all. So for this round I'm not gonna flush either and I'm gonna see what kinda results I get first hand. Farmers don't flush before they harvest their crops and they harvest at the peak of ripeness. So I'm thinking why would you want to take away their food source the last week or two when they need it the most.

Nice read dadio and congratulations on another successful grow.

Peace.


----------



## SinSimian (Jan 12, 2011)

Damn nice buds, dadio. I was thinking of trying a dwc grow but I may have to go ebb & flow. It's easier to get to the reservoir.


----------



## F4LL3N (Jan 17, 2011)

Fucking beautiful, if im not a handy man is it still complicated to set up?


----------



## dadio161 (Jan 17, 2011)

this is very easy to set up. I tried to do a detailed description of how I did things from start to finish, but if you have any questions , please feel free to ask. You can even modify things to fit your area or just tweek things to fit your needs.


----------



## 777chronic (Jan 23, 2011)

nice stuff.
thanks for posting.


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 16, 2011)

View attachment 1444513hey dadio im in my 6th e&f grow ive been using the r/w slabs but everything else is very similar to what youre doing i flood once daily but i used to do drain to waste & flood once a week those slabs are 36''x12'' &3'' thick &come wrapped in panda film they hold moisture a long time i use 2 pumps in the res. & one supplies the tub & the other circulates nutrients in the reservoir 24/7 along with 2-12'' airstones ive had varieng degrees of success using this method


----------



## dadio161 (Feb 16, 2011)

I was thinking of possibly adding those slabs under my blocks too . The only thing holding me back is that I won't be able to move my girls around like I do. I like to rotate them and spin as necessary. Maybe up to the 8" Big Momma Blocks.



horribleherk said:


> View attachment 1444520View attachment 1444519View attachment 1444516View attachment 1444515View attachment 1444513hey dadio im in my 6th e&f grow ive been using the r/w slabs but everything else is very similar to what youre doing i flood once daily but i used to do drain to waste & flood once a week those slabs are 36''x12'' &3'' thick &come wrapped in panda film they hold moisture a long time i use 2 pumps in the res. & one supplies the tub & the other circulates nutrients in the reservoir 24/7 along with 2-12'' airstones ive had varieng degrees of success using this method


----------



## SuperSize82 (Feb 17, 2011)

i was curious what size blocks did you use for your grow ? ive read every page maybe my eyesight is going but i dont think i seen you mention the size ? im going to be trying this setup also, but i might use a 4x4 container instead of a 2x4, also did you use a set of flood and drain fittings ? im gonna be trying this system im debating whether to use a 2x4 like you or just run 2 seperate 2x4's or to go with one 4x4


----------



## dadio161 (Feb 17, 2011)

@supersize , I used the 6"x6" blocks. You never mentioned what strains you will be growing or your lights. If I could make a blind recommendation , I would use two 2'x4' tables. Reason being it will give you a little more flexability with your grow op. By this I mean that you can grow different strains with more ease. You can put some ladies that are 8 week strains and in the other table, maybe a few 12 week strains. Now granted the harvest will be staggered , but I find that a good thing. More time to harvest plants and dry them. Harvest time is a lot of work until you work yourself into a rythem. Gotta go with what works for you.


----------



## SuperSize82 (Feb 18, 2011)

@dadio161 im not 100% what ill be growing yet, it took me awhile to debate what system i wanted to run, but after seeing yours and when i do this it will be my first grow so it will be a no brainer since im a newbie, strains im not sure yet but having some ladies that are 8 week and some that are 12 on 2 diff tables does sound good though therefore i can kinda have another batch ready a short time after the other, lighting im still looking around for some good prices, theres a hydro store next town over that im gonna view next week to check there prices versus prices online+ shipping, i do have a few questions for you...u used the rockwool 6x6x6 cubes ? prices on those are around $1.20 each so say if i grow 10-12 plants price each grow starts to add up, trying to minimise cost for each grow, so was wondering if using maybe a net pot or a 6x6x6 square pot would be a better option for me and more cost effective, use hydroton inside of it with say a smaller size rockwool cube ?, another thing i had a question on was i the flood table prices online arent bad its just the shipping cost that they get you on, im not sure if local homedepot,lowes,walmart ect might have them for sale but im gonna look into it, but i did notice u mentioned a cement mixing container, thats something im gonna looking into cause i can always buy the adaptors for fill and drain which only run for around 9-10 bucks for the kit, any help i can get would be grateful brother,money atm is tight so trying to view my cost effective ways without losing much quality...im kinda wanting 2 do 2 setups using i guess 2x4 containers, then an area for cloning ect just need to figure out what lighting im gonna need for my clone room and type of lighting for my veg room all the idea's i can get would be great


----------



## brownbearclan (Feb 18, 2011)

^^^ I could chime in a bit on this too as I'm in the process of building this same system. 
-On the rockwool cubes it is the 6x6x6 ones and I can't find them cheaper than $3 each + shipping! =( 
-I've also considered the pot + hydroton option and the shipping kinda kills it for me. I have seen people use the 6" pots and bigger in flood tables with good success but most end up putting a mat down in the tray or filling the tray up with hydroton as well. 
-I've been shopping around for a 2'X4' flood table because the only one in town is $120. (WTF) But I did find one online at discount hydro for $65ish total with shipping, so not too bad. Seems to be the same flood table everyone else is selling.
-There are some 15 gallon black cement mixing tubs that some home improvement stores sell and work well but I myself can't find them locally so far. Homebrewer uses them with great success as Dadio mentioned earlier in the thread. 
_*EDIT*_: Just got two 2'x3' black cement mixing tubs (20 gallon I think) at the local hardware store for $14 each and they are beefy!

Good luck on your setup man. And thanks to Dadio for passing on his knowledge of this awesome setup! =)


----------



## dadio161 (Feb 19, 2011)

I usually pay $15 for my six blocks at a local hydro store in town. Yes , you can reuse your hydroton. I have never used it but maybe you can check with others and ask questions about it. My concern is how much work it is to rinse it after a grow. I like to move my girls around. After harvest , the blocks weigh nothing and I just throw away with my normal household trash. Thats the beauty of this set up , you can adjust for what works for you. Also , go easy on the nutrients as you get started. They don't grow faster by over feeding . You just burn plants and money.


----------



## profgerbik (Mar 2, 2011)

very clean and lovely setup you have. enjoyable read and watch.


----------



## bushybush (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow! Looking great man! Always wanted to try a set up like this....But then I stick to my comfort zone and buy more coco/soil. Ha......Nice work!


----------



## dadio161 (Mar 3, 2011)

Here are some pics I took this morning of my current grow using the same system. The taller ones are at 48" Yesterday the girls started falling over because they have been putting on weight. I had to use string and thumbtacks to tie the girls up.
This should be another killer harvest. I am hoping for 16 ozs. plus. Blueberry just really gets some fat nugs and a wonderful aroma.


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 3, 2011)

Looking good as always dadio. I've been wondering what you've been doing since your last harvest. Ladies are looking lovely.

Peace bro.


----------



## Lt. Dan (Mar 3, 2011)

^^^^^^ What they said ^^^^^^

Cheers,
P.S. Is that a pic of Tommy looking over your plants in photo 1?


----------



## dadio161 (Mar 3, 2011)

^^^^^ Sure is , here is a pic of my hood and current grow on day # 1 . I vegged them for 4 1/2 weeks and now they are beasts.


----------



## GanjaneticallyBlessed (Apr 18, 2011)

How exactly does the flood table and pump work? Does the water fill those two larger, horizontal channels? Or does it fill all of the channels in the flood table?

How does the water drain? Only when it reaches a certain overflow point, or the amount of water being pumped into the flood table is more than the drainage line allows to drain creating a subtle rise in water, followed by an immediate drain?


I'de appreciate any input on this. Really seems like a great, simple setup.


----------



## dadio161 (Apr 18, 2011)

Glad you asked about the Flood system. It is really easy to operate.
The Flood table has two fittings. One for filling , and one for overflow. The pump will flood to about 2" high and then return because of the overflow fitting. When the timer runs out, the water will drain back down the fill tube because the pump is no longer running. tray will drain completely. I use a 1/2" hose on the fill tube and 3/4" hose on the return. This will prevent any overflow. The tray only needs to flood a few inches because the Rockwool soaks up the water like a sponge. As the water drains, it sucks in fresh oxygen.


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Apr 18, 2011)

hey dadio, its been a while....you got any new pics, of the seedlings you posted last? im sure there monsters by now


----------



## dadio161 (Apr 18, 2011)

The plants you speak of were harvested a few weeks ago. I didn't take many pics of that grow as I just started a new job working the " graveyard " shift and was busy. I just started a new thread with a new grow and I am building a veg cabinet in my closet to make my own clones and veg. I want to make this where I harvest every 8 weeks.

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/424058-dadios-current-happenings.html



NewClosetGrower said:


> hey dadio, its been a while....you got any new pics, of the seedlings you posted last? im sure there monsters by now


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Apr 18, 2011)

good deal, ill check it out and grab my chair


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 7, 2011)

Quiet an impressive grow my friend. What ppm you pushing? Lookin great! +rep!


----------



## Bnasty2337 (Jul 13, 2011)

Clean grow dude, my grow area is about the same size I grow in my closet to!


----------



## dadio161 (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks guys. I don't know what PPM I am running since I don't have a meter. I just change out my reservoir about every 10 days. This is one of the reasons I prefer hydro over soil growing. I never seem to have these defiencies with my crop because everything I need , I put it in there. In 10 days , I change it out again. With a soil crop , I always hear about one defiency or another and wonder how to fix it. Then come the Spider Mites. I haven't seen even one Spider Mite in three straight crops now. I find Flood and Drain to be a very friendly system for a beginner. Once i harvest , I can be growing again in about two hours. Thats how long it will take me to do a good cleaning in the room between crops. A good cleaning and then refill with fresh clones. You can check out my signature .... https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/424058-dadios-current-happenings.html and see the mini system I made to veg my clones. I am trying to make this perpetual thing happen.


----------



## jusanothertoker (Jul 15, 2011)

Love this thread and thx for guiding a newbie thru...I promise I have read thru this thread and answered as many questions myself as I could, but I like being precise especially on my first hydro grow  If you don't want to answer all these questions I understand but just a little more info that I either didn't understand or was just stupid and missed it. Thx.

*What fittings around the overflow and pump? What to seal them from leaking?*

*Percent of nutes to water in resevoir at different stages?*

*Do you keep the smell isolated to the one room?
*


*How to keep dark during flowering, some of the 12 hours im sure you gotta get in there?
*
*How to transfer from germenating in small rockwool cubes, to the 6" ones, since I won't have clones?*

*What do you cover the rockwool blocks with?*

A few more days and I will do a flush with Clearex
*Flush how?*

*Is it ok to have the standing water left in there after feeding or do you get rid of all excess water...ie not all water will flow out after feeding, since it should be level?*


----------



## Hoenhiem (Jul 22, 2011)

great looking F/D settup bro it makes hydro look so easy. those are some animal plants man +rep


----------



## firsttimeARE (Oct 29, 2011)

Happened to notice you have the same airpump and submersible. How is the air pump for 2 stones? I'm asking because last night I was reading for DWC to have 1lpm per gal of res and its only 8lpm and I have a 40 gal res. I know im not running a DWC, but I was wondering if it oxygenated the water well enough for the flood and drain system you got setup. Forgive me if you explained how well it worked deeper into the thread I only got to page 6.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 31, 2012)

dadio161 said:


> I am using a 44" x 84 " closet but I will only be using 44" x 26 " for my growing area .View attachment 1190819At this point , I just got done slapping on a sloppy coat of flat white paint . A gallon only cost $7 and is enought to repaint 4 times .
> I bought a garment rack with a zip up tent to put clothing in so that I will be able to use this closet with a locking door . I have this exact same space on the other side of the closet that will eventually become another grow area . I Just lack the funds for another light system right now .


Dude, you just made me smile. Darned nice write, darned nice system and answered a bunch of questions I had. thanks and I will be back on this and hitting you up. Years of outdoor equates pretty well with soil (thanks to the kindhearted souls here and grasscity and etc). But hydro is a different animal entirely. Not rocket science but it is science for sure. Just awaiting the arrival of my TDS meter and pH Adjust stuff. Going to use RO water from our dialysis unit, Advanced Nutrients whatever (since I use their Sensi Grow A&B on soil and like it) and my 1000 watt HPS/MH, 1 400 watt HPS, and a bank of fluoros. Made 4 DWC sets with 6 4" cups each. Was going to use my airbrush compressors but decided to buy 2 air pumps instead and use 2 sandstone air stones in each, pumice (washed and soaked on RO water for 24 hours). Suggestions? Maynard G Krebs rocked it, daddy-o.


----------



## clogreen (Sep 9, 2012)

great set-up man nice looking buds.. one ? when u say u were useing 8ml micro 16 ml bloom per gallon how many gallons were u useing to fill ur res? if it was ten gallons were u useing 80 ml micro and 160 ml bloom per week? thanks


----------



## dadio161 (Sep 9, 2012)

clogreen , I use a 18 gallon res. that I fill up to about 16 gallons. going hydro is waaaay easier than people think.


----------



## morganx11 (Nov 11, 2012)

wow. amazing thread. so thankful you lead me to your page! learned more here than anywhere, an i have been knowledge thirsty for some time about this crap! thank you SO much. this is gonna be my reference for my grow, for sure. on a mission tomorrow to get some of the same prods you have.


----------



## morganx11 (Dec 8, 2012)

My plant is 4 weeks old. It's 5inches tall and about 6inches wide. I can't tell if it's a lady yet, though. Will you explain to me how to "top"? I understand the concept; I'm just not sure of the specifications. I'm pretty much mocking your setup and practices. Although, since it's only 1 plant I've just been top feeding the mixture instead of flooding. The plant is in a Gro-Block. At this point the roots are coming out all sides/bottom of my 4inX4in cube. I may need to transplant to a 6inX6in like you did, right? Thanks!


----------



## doniawon (Dec 19, 2012)

im growing in 6" rockwool blocks and the first pages of this thread have been very helpful im sure ill get a lot more pointers.. thanks a bunch


----------

